# Check out the publicity for Kenpo Joe



## kenpo3631 (Oct 15, 2002)

The Martial Arts are his Life... 

Please, read it thoroughly. Happy reading!:asian:


----------



## KenpoDave (Oct 16, 2002)

Good stuff!  Good guy, that Joe.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 17, 2002)

I have met Joe a few times and he seems like a great guy and he does know a lot of stuff but 14 black belts in different styles in 33 years seems like a lot. Is Joe a prodigy? Am I being petty here? Joe, my apologies if I sound like a jerk ok?
:asian:


----------



## meni (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I have met Joe a few times and he seems like a great guy and he does know a lot of stuff but 14 black belts in different styles in 33 years seems like a lot. Is Joe a prodigy? Am I being petty here? Joe, my apologies if I sound like a jerk ok?
> :asian: *



yes . it just you let pepole be!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> *yes.
> it just you.
> let pepole be!*



I feel like I am talking to Bizarro Superman.
:rofl:


----------



## Dun Ringill (Oct 17, 2002)

wouldn't he be 100 years old?


----------



## tarabos (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I feel like I am talking to Bizarro Superman.
> :rofl: *



Gou: now _you've_ made _me_ almost pee my pants...


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *Gou: now you've made me almost pee my pants... *



Me am be glad that you am thinking me be funny!
:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _*
> The Martial Arts are his Life...
> Please, read it thoroughly. Happy Reading!
> *



Lance, what did YOU think about it?

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 18, 2002)

Well GD,

Let me preface my reply by saying that I have known Joe rebelo since 1986. He is a good guy with a big heart and indeed he has a love for the Arts. 

I feel that the author of the article used a great deal of "poetic license" when writing his article. To have 14 black belts is a great accomplishment. To be proficient in 14 different systems/styles, well... my *opinion*, I think that it would be extremely difficult. As far as "being accepted as a student of the great Ed Parker" I think the author either mistook what Joe might have told him or again, took poetic license in his writing. As far as I know Mister Rebelo is not a first generation black belt under Ed Parker, nor do I claim to know what type of conversations Mr. Rebelo had with Mr. Parker. As far as the claims in the article of being stabbed, shot at, etc., all I can vouch for is the scar he describes on his neck. On a more positive Mr. Rebelo does do good things in the community he lives in and continues to promote the arts in his own way. For that I have allot of respect for him. 

That's what I think Mr. Conatser...:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Oct 18, 2002)

the person who wrote the article has probably embellished it a little here.

it's comparable to when you go out with a friend and he or she talks you up to be some ninja master action movie hero that can kill you three times before you hit the ground. it's happened to me on more than one occassion, and it's always a little embarassing. i'm sure everyone here knows what i'm talking about. 

the part in the article about sizing up his weak poits and what not while they shook hands...that's what that seemed like. 

not going to take one thing away from Mr. Rebelo, i don't know him, never seen him move...can't make any opinion on him. but anytime i hear someone is an expert (which is what a black belt is right?) in 14 different styles...i have to raise an eyebrow. 

but like i said...it's most likely embellishment on the author's part, and for all i know Mr. Rebelo cringed a little when he read some of the things written about him. there's only one man that can set things straight...


----------



## KENPOJOE (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I have met Joe a few times and he seems like a great guy and he does know a lot of stuff but 14 black belts in different styles in 33 years seems like a lot. Is Joe a prodigy? Am I being petty here? Joe, my apologies if I sound like a jerk ok?
> :asian: *



Dear Gou,
First of all, you're not being a jerk. You've got a good question so i'll answer it! First of all, am I a prodigy, could be! I have a high IQ [162 in High School] and a photographic memory, so it helps in relationship to remembering different techniques and styles. I have ranks in 14 arts, but that does not mean I practice all of them presently. I have the ranks,certificates, testamonials,material and in most cases, the phone numbers of most of the individuals who promoted me to the various degrees i hold [unless those individuals are  now deceased, of course] 
Thanks for asking!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Kirk (Oct 21, 2002)

Kewl of you to reply to the answers, Sir!  And kewl of you not to
take offense!  :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KENPOJOE _
> *I have a photographic memory*



Damn I have to get me one of those...


----------



## KENPOJOE (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KENPOJOE (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi Folks,
since all of you are talking about me...
Check out the November 2002 issue of "TaeKwonDo Times" Page 20 [on newstands now!] and see a press release about the WCAF[World Combat Arts Federation] Kenpo Camp featuring myself as one of the instructors! I'm also the Massachusetts WCAF Rep! Check out www.thewcaf.com for more info!
"Gee, another title i have to explain to people!" LOL!!!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE:rofl:


----------

